
Announcing AWS X-Ray – See Inside Your Distributed Application - forrestbrazeal
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-x-ray-see-inside-of-your-distributed-application/
======
ranman
I'll be talking about this on the
[https://twitch.tv/aws](https://twitch.tv/aws) stream at 12:30 pacific if you
guys want to ask questions / learn more.

(I WORK AT AWS)

